# Recently relocated and I’m out of Sambo



## Brandon Miller (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello,

  I recently re-located to Portland Oregon from Dallas Texas three weeks ago. I’m originally from Portland. While being in Texas I was training in Sambo. I wanted to continue my sambo training but unfortunately I can’t seem to find a Sambo place in Portland. We have a good Judo club that’s the largest in the United States part of the USJF. We have a solid Kyokushin dojo and mma gyms and what not. I have done mma competitively in the past. These days I’m looking for something more traditional that I can still compete in and master and hopefully instruct as well in the future. So far I’m interested in the Kyokushin Dojo called Ito Dojo and I’m interested in the Portland Judo Club. I’m not really interested in sport bjj. Bummed that I can’t continue sambo. Maybe I’ll go with Judo. I don’t really mind in choosing a striking art or a grappling art to master as long as it’s effective and I get live sparring. Wish I could find Enshin Karate or something that has a striking and grappling mix to it. If we had sambo here I would continue that. If I could find Ashihara Karate or Enshin I would totally do that. Kyokushin looks awesome but I wish it had some grappling aspects. Maybe I’ll cross train in judo and kyokushin but start with one first for a few years before cross training. What do you guys recommend in my situation? I’m 32 years old played sports at the college level. Have had a few fights in the ring as well in the past. Thanks guys.


----------



## jobo (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently re-located to Portland Oregon from Dallas Texas three weeks ago. I’m originally from Portland. While being in Texas I was training in Sambo. I wanted to continue my sambo training but unfortunately I can’t seem to find a Sambo place in Portland. We have a good Judo club that’s the largest in the United States part of the USJF. We have a solid Kyokushin dojo and mma gyms and what not. I have done mma competitively in the past. These days I’m looking for something more traditional that I can still compete in and master and hopefully instruct as well in the future. So far I’m interested in the Kyokushin Dojo called Ito Dojo and I’m interested in the Portland Judo Club. I’m not really interested in sport bjj. Bummed that I can’t continue sambo. Maybe I’ll go with Judo. I don’t really mind in choosing a striking art or a grappling art to master as long as it’s effective and I get live sparring. Wish I could find Enshin Karate or something that has a striking and grappling mix to it. If we had sambo here I would continue that. If I could find Ashihara Karate or Enshin I would totally do that. Kyokushin looks awesome but I wish it had some grappling aspects. Maybe I’ll cross train in judo and kyokushin but start with one first for a few years before cross training. What do you guys recommend in my situation? I’m 32 years old played sports at the college level. Have had a few fights in the ring as well in the past. Thanks guys.



just googled it and there seems to be several sambo places in portland .?


----------



## Brandon Miller (Oct 5, 2019)

jobo said:


> just googled it and there seems to be several sambo places in portland .?


The only one I know of is Portland Judo Club. They had a small sambo group that was part of Portland Judo. I’m not sure if they still have it. I know Portland Judo is a terrific Judo Club though. I sent them a message about the sambo program to see if it’s still in existence. I’m very interested in Ito Dojo (Kyokushin Oregon) and Portland Judo. I eventually want to train both kyokushin and Judo once I reach first dan in one of the arts first. I’m having a hard time deciding which art I want to start first between kyokushin and Judo. I’m kind of leaning towards focusing on kyokushin and competing and what not and possibly getting into straight kickboxing while I still have some competitive fighting years left in me. Once I reach shodan I’ll start cross training in judo along with kyokushin then blend my skills together my own personal way and get into teaching.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Oct 6, 2019)

jobo said:


> just googled it and there seems to be several sambo places in portland .?


Its been confirmed by Portland Judo Club. They don’t have a sambo program anymore. They charge $100 a month for pure judo. I would have joined for $100 a month for pure judo and sambo training. I don’t want to pay $100 for just pure judo. This may have solved my answer to what journey I should start first. I guess I’m gonna take a kyokushin journey then cross train with judo in a few years later down the road.


----------



## KageKat (Feb 23, 2020)

Brandon Miller said:


> Its been confirmed by Portland Judo Club. They don’t have a sambo program anymore. They charge $100 a month for pure judo. I would have joined for $100 a month for pure judo and sambo training. I don’t want to pay $100 for just pure judo. This may have solved my answer to what journey I should start first. I guess I’m gonna take a kyokushin journey then cross train with judo in a few years later down the road.


So how's it going with the Judo?


----------

